
The Non-Voter - exolymph
https://americancompass.org/the-commons/the-non-voter/
======
Dahoon
>That isn’t surprising since the poorest Americans are the least likely to
vote.

And right there is the biggest reason of the state of the US. I wouldn't even
call it s democracy with such a low amount of votes for the ones winning. But
I don't see much want for change in the two ruling "families".

